# mid level shotgun



## triton196 (Feb 4, 2014)

which auto 12 ga 3 or 3.5 inch shotgun do you guys prefer in the mid range models $700 range  or less. I currently have an h&k and im looking to sell it or trade it for something new and im looking for suggestions. im leaning towards the stoeger 3500.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

Remington 11-87 or the versamax sportsman.


----------



## trophyslayer (Feb 4, 2014)

weatherby sa-08


----------



## millet21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Used SBE-1 or Baikal MP-153

Or just quit being cheap and buy a benelli or beretta new


----------



## triton196 (Feb 5, 2014)

im not being cheap if you don't have the money you don't have the money. 





millet21 said:


> Used SBE-1 or Baikal MP-153
> 
> Or just quit being cheap and buy a benelli or beretta new


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 5, 2014)

He has an h&k? There's nothing cheap bout that! But why look elsewhere? Those were great guns...


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

I just bought a used SBE1. But the stoger is a good gun and You can get an over and under for about 600 bucks. I Have several Brownings including a new A5. But I always have a back up gun  ( 870) in the boat.30 years ago Autos did not go into a duck blind. And I have seen a Benelli fail. It  is all about what you can Afford. Allot of folks  shoot  pumps Wear old camo from Walmart or the Army surplus store and kill ducks. Allot of the Duck hunters that fish on the eastern shore or the farm hands that guide in Arkansas do not have the money to have  the high dollar guns or cloths. But they kill ducks and they kill tons of them.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

Just want to say do some reading on the 1187 Supermag before you by one.  There are a lot of bad reviews including my own personal issues.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2014)

I had a 11-87 break 20 rounds into it, sent it back missed the whole duck seasons with my new gun, but they made it right.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> I had a 11-87 break 20 rounds into it, sent it back missed the whole duck seasons with my new gun, but they made it right.



After the third time of mine breaking they have had it for a month and a half now.  Haven't kept me updated and when I call I'm given the run around for a good half hour before getting no where.  I am about ready to ride up there and show my butt.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 5, 2014)

What do you guys think about the franchi affinity? I am in the same boat and cannot decide on the stoger or the franchi.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a franchi affinity and put about 1000 shells through it from oct. Through duck season. I did not have one single hiccup with the action(using a variety of shells). The only down fall i have had and can find is the two screws that hold the recoil pad on. If you buy one take the two screws out and replace them with stainless screws and go to shooting. I shoot A LOT and do not regret buying this gun one bit.


----------



## The Fever (Feb 5, 2014)

870


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Feb 5, 2014)

The only problem with the stoeger and the franchi will be if you like to shoot cheap walmart shells for practice/dove I have witnessed both guns jam frequently due to the inertia systems with these cheap shells.. With that being said IMO I would save a little extra money and get a good gas operated gun, I shoot the sx3 and a urika 2 back and fourth and actually like the sx3 I got brand new for $900 better than the $1400 beretta but it's all personal preference..


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> The only problem with the stoeger and the franchi will be if you like to shoot cheap walmart shells for practice/dove I have witnessed both guns jam frequently due to the inertia systems with these cheap shells.. With that being said IMO I would save a little extra money and get a good gas operated gun, I shoot the sx3 and a urika 2 back and fourth and actually like the sx3 I got brand new for $900 better than the $1400 beretta but it's all personal preference..



While i will agree with you that the SX3 is a great gun ( I own a SX2 ), i will have to disagree with you on the cheap shells. My PERSONEL experience is the Affinity will eat and spit out the cheapest shells there are. In cheap target ammo i have shot winchester, remington, rio, fiochi, estate, and federal without one problem. My SX2, which i love, will NOT cycle cheap 7/8 oz. Winchester target loads. It will cycle some other brands but has never been able to cycle the winchester low brass. Each gun is different but this is what my hands on experience has taught me about my two shotguns.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 5, 2014)

Franchi makes some great guns.


----------



## obadiah (Feb 5, 2014)

I was in a similar position to you recently and narrowed it down to the Beretta A300 or a used Benelli.  I decided to go Benelli and was able to get a used one cheaper than the Stoeger or Franchi.


----------



## strutlife (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a Stoeger 3500. Great gun. However, it will not cycle the low brass shells with the recoil reduction system in. Is that a problem, not to me because I use it mainly for duck hunting. I had a Franchi I12. Great shooting gun, however, it only shot 3 in. shells. Im in the market for a Winchester SX3 to use for duck hunting also because I can't afford a Beretta A400.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2014)

Not a semi-auto, but if you like O/U's the Tristar camo waterfowler is a great little shotgun for less than $600.  I shoot a Browning Cynergy Camo and use the Tristar as my backup gun and its a great little shotgun.


----------



## andyparm (Feb 5, 2014)

Buying a used beretta or benelli is always your best bet if you can't afford a new one. I personally don't like benelli guns but that is my personal preference. If you want a new gun I would look at the Beretta A300. Don't have first hand experience with one, but if it is anything like the old 390's it will last you forever. My brother just bought a Stoeger 3500 this year and his clicks and jams on him all the time. During the season he would text me atleast once a hunt complaining about his gun clicking on a group of mallards/wigeon/everything. Not something I would want to buy after his experience.


----------



## killerv (Feb 5, 2014)

There has to be some of the old black synthetic beretta 390s still out there. That was the best deal going for $569, I know walmart, academy, and dicks had them up to a couple years ago...and local gunshops were buying them from their suppliers still. I bet Barrows might have a few or could find one.

I'd be scared to by a new model beretta, the quality just doesn't seem to be their anymore, just holding one you can see this, not to mention all the bad mouthing they've been getting from some that have bought them. I think the 391 was their last good auto, but even then they started to show issues. The 390 was probably the best gas gun ever made in my opinion.

I know right now where there is some old stock of the sbe1 and m1 sitting, place has had them forever since they were never willing to budge on price when the new models came out. I bet you could get one for cost if you pressed them. They've had 10 grand sitting on the shelf for 10 years, not to mention what might be in the back. I think its time they should move them.

I'd look into the Franchi Affinity, every one is ranting and raving about them. But most important, whatever you buy, buy one that fits.

I'm not a stoeger fan, sold a few when they just came out with the 3000, the guns coming back after little use with serious issues was scary. They may have ironed the issues out, but from what I've seen. I wouldn't own one.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> After the third time of mine breaking they have had it for a month and a half now.  Haven't kept me updated and when I call I'm given the run around for a good half hour before getting no where.  I am about ready to ride up there and show my butt.



They has mine for a good 5 months. And please keep your pants pulled up!!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 5, 2014)

I have also looked at the Remington 11-87 can anyone tell me why one from wal-mart is around 650 and if you go to a gun store they are about $100 more. Is there a difference in the guns?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> I have also looked at the Remington 11-87 can anyone tell me why one from wal-mart is around 650 and if you go to a gun store they are about $100 more. Is there a difference in the guns?



If I had to say thats what I would say. They have everything mass produced an with that comes Cheeper producs. I shoot a 11-87 special purpose....but looking at one of those meat ball shooters.


----------



## willsmon (Feb 5, 2014)

I bought a Stoeger M3000 in August to use for duck hunting and paid just about 550 dollars for the gun.  Now, I can't wait to get rid of it.  The gun jams on everything low brass except for Winchester Super Speed, and won't reliably cycle most 3" rounds.  I have been in contact with the manufacturer and have properly broken the gun in, etc.  Wish I had known how affordable the Beretta A300 was before I bought the Stoeger, as I would have definitely saved up another two hundred dollars.  Just my two cents, I know a lot of people have great success with the Stoegers, but mine has been nothing but regret.


----------



## millet21 (Feb 5, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Remington 11-87 or the versamax sportsman.



So if you had to send this gun back right away why would you recommend it?


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Feb 5, 2014)

Franchi Affinity digested the cheapest dove loads all mixed together in a drybox on skeet and doves with no problems ,hevi metal duck and goose loads,buckshot,high brass lead for rabbits and turkey loads , hunted in 90 degree heat ,rain,sleet,snow and down to 4 degrees goes boom everytime and is the best feeling gun i have ever shouldered


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Feb 5, 2014)

Or find an older 11-87  they were just better than the new remingtons i have a special purpose from the late 90,s thats seen 1000's of rounds without a failure yet


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2014)

millet21 said:


> So if you had to send this gun back right away why would you recommend it?



We have 9 Remington shotguns at my house, and 2 rifles. I shoot a 11-87 and send boxes of shells thru it not one jam. And that is why I think the one that broke was a fluke.


----------



## millet21 (Feb 5, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> We have 9 Remington shotguns at my house, and 2 rifles. I shoot a 11-87 and send boxes of shells thru it not one jam. And that is why I think the one that broke was a fluke.




All Remington shotguns are not created equal.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 5, 2014)

Nor are all hunters.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Nor are all hunters.


----------



## millet21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Nor are all hunters.



Aint that the truth...


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 5, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


>


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a stoeger 3500 with no complaints. It doesn't cycle the 7/8 target shells with really light dram eq. but everything else, including the 100rd walmart boxes cycle fine. And it never had an issue with hunting loads even in single digit weather.

My only two words of advice would be to clean and lube it real well when you get it, and loc-tite the bolt that holds the stock onto the receiver, it comes loose


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

I wasn't trying to start a Remington debate.   I will be the first to say i love the old ones, but I think their quality has slacked over the years not just from my bad experience but also from the hundreds of other bad experiences I have read about the new 1187 super mags.  Truly I hate it and I wish I would have done more research before going through this, but my first thought was hey its a Remington. after everything is said and done I will not recommend one to anybody else because I wouldn't want anybody else going through the same thing that I have with their customer service department and the fact that you spend so much money on duck hunting only to have a gun malfunction in the middle of hunt.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 5, 2014)

Is it only the super mags that have the problem?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

That I know of it is, but its more of problems there is a whole list of things that go wrong. It just seems like poor quality parts went into the gun or there is a design flaw that keeps breaking parts.


----------



## Dirtroadkid89 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have an 1187 and have had cycling problems. Which is why I now have an 887 nitro mag. Great gun.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll tell you what I have seen. The trigger group on my 870 (1994) is a metal frame with all the parts attached. A buddy just got one 2 years ago and his trigger group is plastic frame. I think with the rising costs of raw materials and the slow economy they began to cut corners to keep costs down. Which doesn't really make a whole lot of sense unless they're increasing profitability. In '94 my 870 express mag was $220, today they're around $330. I've always been a fan of tried and true equipment. They didn't change a thing for many years because it all worked. But now lots of ??????????

DB


----------



## HalOutdoors (Feb 6, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I just bought a used SBE1. But the stoger is a good gun and You can get an over and under for about 600 bucks. I Have several Brownings including a new A5. But I always have a back up gun  ( 870) in the boat.30 years ago Autos did not go into a duck blind. And I have seen a Benelli fail. It  is all about what you can Afford. Allot of folks  shoot  pumps Wear old camo from Walmart or the Army surplus store and kill ducks. Allot of the Duck hunters that fish on the eastern shore or the farm hands that guide in Arkansas do not have the money to have  the high dollar guns or cloths. But they kill ducks and they kill tons of them.



bought an sbe1 too and love it,you can find them regularly on the marketplace.The stoeger m3500,m3000,and m2000 are also cheap reliable guns, and if you want a pump rem 870 or benelli nova


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 6, 2014)

I have an 870 that shoots everytime I pull the trigger.  My son shoots a Stoeger M2000 and loves it. He killed doves and ducks with it.  No problems, but i also had a Stoeger 2000 and had issues with it.  I have an older 1187 and it shoots great.  just have to keep it clean.

My next gun will be a Beretta extrema 2 that my wife is giving me next month for our 20th wedding anniversary.  I think that will be my main gun. ( although it will be hard to lay the ol 870 down.)

I'd recommend the Franchi Affinity or Beretta A 300.  Or older 1187's.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Feb 8, 2014)

killerv said:


> There has to be some of the old black synthetic beretta 390s still out there. That was the best deal going for $569, I know walmart, academy, and dicks had them up to a couple years ago...and local gunshops were buying them from their suppliers still. I bet Barrows might have a few or could find one.
> 
> I'd be scared to by a new model beretta, the quality just doesn't seem to be their anymore, just holding one you can see this, not to mention all the bad mouthing they've been getting from some that have bought them. I think the 391 was their last good auto, but even then they started to show issues. The 390 was probably the best gas gun ever made in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Your way off on this bud... iv had my A300 for a year now shooting several cases of cheap loads at skeet, shooting several cases of dove loads and several cases of steel shot and hasnt had a single shell get hung up or any other problems. I could have bought any gun out there and picked them all up at barrows and chose the A300 because it felt the best to me. Before you assume I would first own a gun before you talk down on it. Why would a company like beretta stop making a certain model gun to bring out a new one that's worst?


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 8, 2014)

To answer your last question there, more market share. They have traditionally only had high end shotguns. Today you can own a brand new beretta for under $1K. They are trying to bring in that mid level shotgun buyer. This in no way means they're no good, but maybe it's not the finest piece of Turkish walnut on the stock. Maybe the receiver is stamped instead of milled. Little things that the discerning shopper with big bucks would look at but us regular dudes won't. If it feels good and shoots well and it doesn't break the bank (and your wife won't want to fix you) then we're good to go.

DB


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 9, 2014)

If I had yalls money I would burn mine


----------



## TimR (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been very happy with my A300. I have had no issues with light loads and it's adjustable to fit you.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 9, 2014)

I've owned an A390 Beretta for 5 years now and it has performed flawlessly. I bought an A300 a little over a month ago and it has been good as well. One thing I like about it is that it was made in the good ole USA. That means a lot to me. Time will tell if it is as good as the old 390 I still torture on a regular basis. Never been a Benelli fan, but I have never owned one either. Just going by problems that I've seen gunsmithing and from other's experiences. More importantly, get something that fits you.


----------

